# What was your first firearm purchase?



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

What was your first firearm purchase?

~Mine was a XD40 service. The rest of my firearms were all gifts. I am a lucky guy I guess.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It was a Model-10 S&W in 1958. I think I paid about $75.00 as it was used.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

First handgun--Ruger P89, first rifle--Ruger 10/22. I spent the first ten years trading with what was handed down/given to me before I ever purchased anything.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Crossman pump up rifle.


----------



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was a ruger P95


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

First gun: Ruger 10/22, 

First handgun (and second gun at all for that matter): 92FS.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Crossman pump up rifle.


Just bought my son one of those (his first)! Actually I owned one myself (Crossman 760 pump). We went out for the first time this weekend. He's 9 (almost 10) and a hell of a shot! Although Dad had to show him a thing or two about shooting accurately.  I must have owned 4 or 5 bb/pellet guns as a kid. Rifles and Pistols. Funny how it never carried over into larger calibers in adulthood. My interest in guns has only recently come back (I'm 40 now). I just signed up for a 12 hour CPL course.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Colt scout .22 in 1963 with my moms say so to the hardware store owner.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Brass Eagle paintball gun. I shot a chipmunk, a rabbit, and a dove with it. They all lived. I also shot the USPS mail truck as it was stopped by my mailbox. One direct hit left the entire side of the truck bright pink. I was pleased with myself.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My first handgun was a Ruger Security Six- .357/.38.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

First Purchase - CVA 1851 Navy Colt (Confederate) still have it still shoot it (20 years later) had to replace the hammer and sear i shot it so much

First firearm (gift) Marlin/Glenfield Model 25 (.22) Still iron sights, and it will still put all 8 in a half dollar at 75 yards (when i can see the spinner :smt033 )


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My first purchase was a Remmington Nylon 66 (.22 rifle).

My first handgun was a Ruger Blackhawk .357.

My first Semi-auto was a Ruger P89.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

First purchase was in 1955, a Schmidt Ruben converted to 300 Savage .

:smt1099


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine was a used Ruger P94 9mm two tone with hogue wrap arounds


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine was a Beretta 92FS with Trijicon sights. Still have it, and imagine I always will.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

The first handgun I ever bought was a used S.W. 645...I loved that gun.


----------



## Frankh552002 (Feb 16, 2008)

jennings 380 (oops) that thing would fire 1 shot then the mag would jam so after about 5 shots I decided it was time to put it away. When I took it back in the house I realized the frame had crack from the trigger guard to the slide. But from what I hear 5 shots was pretty impressive for these guns.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Just recently bought my first. A Sig Sauer P229R. I LOVE it!


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

My first gun was XD9-SC

Love this gun!!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

First two firearms were gifts as a kid. My trusty Red Ryder 200 shot range model air rife. :mrgreen:

Next was a Remington .22 rifle that I recently recovered from my parents house after 17 years of shameful neglect. Not a single spot of rust though!

My first true purchase was back in October. A Smith M&P9 full size. I love it. It was the first handgun I held that felt like it truly fit my hand.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

H&K P7M8, got it a few months ago.:mrgreen:


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got my CCW License and a Kahr PM9 so far I am happy, safe and confident.

Cheers

Bobby


----------

